# Geräteprüfung



## ssound1de (8 November 2010)

Hallo,

habe was läuten hören, dass es bei der Kleingeräteprüfung in
Verbindung mit Computern und Monitore eine Änderung geben soll.
Angeblich müssen diese Geräte nicht mehr geprüft werden.
Ist das wahr? Ich kanns mir nicht ganz vorstellen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MSB (8 November 2010)

Gibts ne neue Edition der BGV A3?

Aber ganz ehrlich, das da irgend was weg kommt, sprich nicht mehr geprüft werden muss,
ist fast sowas wie die berühmte "Hell Freezes Over" Aktion.


----------



## Homer79 (8 November 2010)

...mir wäre das auch neu...und vorstellen könnt ich mir das auch nicht *vde*


----------



## TimoK (8 November 2010)

Da wird es auch so schnell keine Änderung geben... Falls es geändert worder wäre (!), dann hätte das mit der TRBS2131, die jedoch wieder abgekündigt ist, passieren müssen.

Also schön weiter prüfen 

 P.S. Da der Betreiber ja selber seine Prüffristen definieren muss, kannst du anhand deiner Gefährdungsbeurteilung auch selbst definieren, dass du solche Geräte nicht mehr oder nur noch wesentlich seltener prüfen musst. Geht alles, wenn du der Meinung bist und das begründen kannst, allerdings wäre ich mit solchen Dingen vorsichtig...


----------



## ssound1de (9 November 2010)

Die Aussage kam von der Firma, von der wir unsere IT-Geräte gemietet haben. 'Die' müssten dann nämlich die Prüfung durchführen bzw. wir verrechnen ihnen die Prüfung.

Ich habs mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen können.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------

